# Dolphin



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

This one surfaced next to me with no warning. I was lucky to get this shot!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

very nice! Its always a treat when they come to visit!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like a live submarine! Great pic.


----------

